# Tapatalk Problems



## blr666

Hi,  I have been using Tapatalk to read this forum for a few weeks, but it stopped working today.   It said the package file version is different from the installed version.   It wants me to go into Admin CP and update the latest installation xml.  Any ideas on how to fix this?   Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

we got a note saying they released a new version or update to tapatalk, but in the note it said it was certainly not a required update.

anyone else having this issue?  (im not personally)


----------



## ronparise

blr666 said:


> Hi,  I have been using Tapatalk to read this forum for a few weeks, but it stopped working today.   It said the package file version is different from the installed version.   It wants me to go into Admin CP and update the latest installation xml.  Any ideas on how to fix this?   Thanks.



I dont have this particular application  but good advice is always:

"When all else fails...follow the instructions"

Id start by going into Admin CP and update the latest installation xml.  just as it says

My second "fix" is to close the application and turn the device off for a minute or so. You would be surprised how often this works.



sorry to be a smart ass, but oftentimes we overlook the obvious


----------



## blr666

How do I get to Admin CP?   I am not having a problem with the other forums, just TUG.   I did the turn off thing already.


----------



## TUGBrian

admin cp would be available to only doug and I....not a regular user.

and would indicate its something we need to update on our end...which is why id like to know if its a single issue, or happening to many folk.


----------



## Nancy

I got same message "Cannot connect to forum    This forum is either restricting access from Tapatalk or the installed Tapatalk plugin is not working.  Please contact your forum administrator"

Nancy


----------



## Passepartout

It seems to be able to work OK here, but I prefer the 'classic' TUG.

Oh, in Tapatalk for android, how to post a reply? I have to to exit tap a talk to type anything. (Sorry to split the name above. auto correct did not like it.)


----------



## blr666

Passepartout said:


> It seems to be able to work OK here, but I prefer the 'classic' TUG.
> 
> Oh, in Tapatalk for android, how to post a reply? I have to to exit tap a talk to type anything. (Sorry to split the name above. auto correct did not like it.)



On my phone, you press menu then reply.


----------



## TUGBrian

appears the fix is to reinstall tapatalk on the forum...how fun


----------



## TUGBrian

just reimported the xml file as suggested, working fine on my test tablet...confirm?


----------



## blr666

It works now, thanks! 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TUGBrian

well that was easy!


----------



## MichaelColey

As an aside, I have to say that I *LOVE* using TapATalk to access TUG!  I've definitely been reading/participating more, now that I can access it on the go on my phone (and I get notifications).

I never saw it announced (and never got around to searching to see if I just missed the announcement), but noticed it in a signature.  Thanks for installing it!


----------



## Nancy

Mine is now working.

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## Makai Guy

Mea culpa.  I uploaded the new version this morning but then forgot to install it via the admin CP.


----------



## buzglyd

I'm still having trouble on my ipad with Tapatalk 2. 

Seems to be working on my phone though. 

Strange.


----------



## SmithOp

buzglyd said:


> I'm still having trouble on my ipad with Tapatalk 2.
> 
> Seems to be working on my phone though.
> 
> Strange.




I never noticed the problem and I use T2 on iPad exclusively.

Did you try the obvious and power cycle the iPad?


----------



## buzglyd

I did that and deleted and reinstalled TUG. 

Oddly enough, when you replied, the notification came through on BOTH devices even though I'm still getting the error message on my Pad. 

Other forums are working on it perfectly.


----------



## StevenTing

Workin for me on my iPhone though wasn't workin earlier.  


--
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd

I deleted the app and re-installed it.

Works perfectly now.


----------



## topdog

*How to set up?*

To set up tapatalk pro which I just purchased on my ipad, should I use my tug id or my apple email and password?  Yes, I'm a total computer idiot, and don't want to screw it up.


----------



## StevenTing

topdog said:


> To set up tapatalk pro which I just purchased on my ipad, should I use my tug id or my apple email and password?  Yes, I'm a total computer idiot, and don't want to screw it up.



Use your Tug ID.


----------



## topdog

Many thanks!


----------



## Passepartout

Once I have installed Tapatalk on either of my devices, and I open TUG, there is an automatic option to open with Tapatalk or not. I don't recall any separate log-in other than just my TUG sign-in.


----------



## SMHarman

Passepartout said:


> Once I have installed Tapatalk on either of my devices, and I open TUG, there is an automatic option to open with Tapatalk or not. I don't recall any separate log-in other than just my TUG sign-in.



It's stopped working for me since TapaTalk removed v3 off my device and replaced it with this new Combined V4.

It sends a request to TUGBBS but never gets a response


----------



## TUGBrian

tis neat, we get a little monthly email statistics thing from tapatalk...apparently more than 700 folks browse the forums using it.

I honestly didnt think it was that popular.


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> tis neat, we get a little monthly email statistics thing from tapatalk...apparently more than 700 folks browse the forums using it.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly didnt think it was that popular.




It's a great app! I'm spending more time on multiple forums now than I was previously...so easy to use. I especially like the proactive notifications on threads I participate in, which I prefer vs email notification.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## uscav8r

Ken555 said:


> It's a great app! I'm spending more time on multiple forums now than I was previously...so easy to use. I especially like the proactive notifications on threads I participate in, which I prefer vs email notification.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



The iPad version has a nice feature that brings up the notifications on the unlock screen. Slide across the notification and it will take you right to the app and the that specific message!

I haven't yet bothered to figure out how to get that same functionality on my iPhone...


----------



## Ken555

uscav8r said:


> The iPad version has a nice feature that brings up the notifications on the unlock screen. Slide across the notification and it will take you right to the app and the that specific message!
> 
> I haven't yet bothered to figure out how to get that same functionality on my iPhone...




The notification process is the same on both devices.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## amycurl

Oooh, I use Tapatalk to read TUG on my iPad mini before falling asleep (no offense!) but I didn't know about the notification features. 

Might it be worth a sticky on the "About TUG BBS" thread about how to use/set-up Tapatalk to access TUG via tablet and phone?


----------



## nomadio

For the last couple weeks I keep having to login way more frequently than before.  Not every time but quite often.  I think a recent tapatalk update might be the culprit.  Happens with all the forums I view via tapatalk.  Anyone else having this issue?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

interesting, we havent made any updates to tapatalk in quite some time.  or did the client on your phone/mobile device get a recent update?


----------



## nomadio

I believe the cause was a tapatalk update and not a TUG update.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp

nomadio said:


> For the last couple weeks I keep having to login way more frequently than before.  Not every time but quite often.  I think a recent tapatalk update might be the culprit.  Happens with all the forums I view via tapatalk.  Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Same for me so I switched to the Pro version, it keeps me logged in and remembers my password.

I don’t like the recent changes either, bring back the view that had threads on the left and message on the right, this new message only view has a lot of wasted gray space on both sides.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TUGBrian

just upgraded to a new version of tapatalk on the server, please let us know if any of you tapatalk users encounter any new or bizarre issues!


----------



## nomadio

I'm now having to login on a daily basis when I access TUG BBS via tapatalk.  Up until this week it was sporadic but this week it has been every day.  I did submit a help request directly to tapatalk a couple weeks ago when this started happening but they have opted not to respond.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

that screams to me some sort of cookie problem on your phone. (having to log in each time you visit)

im not sure what phone or browser you have, but id try to completely delete the cookie used for tugbbs.com and then "relog in" using tapatalk...doing so should recreate the cookie and allow you to remain logged in.


----------



## richard andrews

blr666 said:


> Hi,  I have been using Tapatalk to read this forum for a few weeks, but it stopped working today.   It said the package file version is different from the installed version.   It wants me to go into Admin CP and update the latest installation xml.  Any ideas on how to fix this?   Thanks.


I read reviews after I installed the app and promptly deleted it.    I don't need the hassle.


----------



## Ken555

Over the last few weeks (or longer) I've noticed that Tapatalk is occasionally prevented from accessing TUG. When I try to reconnect, I see a login error. If I go to a regular browser I'm told that my account was temporarily locked. After a while I'm able to access via browser, and usually able to logout and login via Taptalk and all is well again. This happened again early this morning and I'm still unable to connect on my iPad via Tapatalk. I've tried searching the Tapatalk forum but haven't seen anything regarding this issue (it's probably there but I haven't found it). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rolltydr

Ken555 said:


> Over the last few weeks (or longer) I've noticed that Tapatalk is occasionally prevented from accessing TUG. When I try to reconnect, I see a login error. If I go to a regular browser I'm told that my account was temporarily locked. After a while I'm able to access via browser, and usually able to logout and login via Taptalk and all is well again. This happened again early this morning and I'm still unable to connect on my iPad via Tapatalk. I've tried searching the Tapatalk forum but haven't seen anything regarding this issue (it's probably there but I haven't found it).
> 
> Any suggestions?


I had the same problem today not connecting but I didn’t get any messages, it just wouldn’t connect and update. It was working fine in Safari. Tapatalk started working again about an hour ago.


----------



## Ken555

Rolltydr said:


> I had the same problem today not connecting but I didn’t get any messages, it just wouldn’t connect and update. It was working fine in Safari. Tapatalk started working again about an hour ago.



Yes, it’s now working. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

What are the pros and cons of using Tapatalk.?


----------



## Ken555

pedro47 said:


> What are the pros and cons of using Tapatalk.?







__





						Tapatalk Mobile App - Community / Forum App for vBulletin, xenForo, phpBB, MyBB, SMF, Kunena, WBB and more
					

Tapatalk Community Owners Start Here




					www.tapatalk.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

upgraded tapatalk to a current version today, please let me know if anyone has any issues


----------



## etplitt3TS

Had problems earlier, but fixed since your latest post.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

